# rhom?



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like my P either rhom or sanz. GO PHILLY


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

def not a sanch. my only concern was that it may be a compressus so i just wanted some confirmation. go phillies!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

looks rhom to me


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

so def a rhom?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not seeing any bars...and the shape doesnt look compressus...so I would go with rhom from those pictures. Be nice to get a better flank shot.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll see if i can get a better one, but the camera quality is poor. i'm really leaning towards rhom though.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The shape of it looks like almost how the Venezuelan rhoms look.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

it does have a very high back, and it'll get higher once he gets fattened up, it eats like a horse. maybe i'll try to find out the collection point.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Buckman said:


> it does have a very high back, and it'll get higher once he gets fattened up, it eats like a horse. maybe i'll try to find out the collection point.


That would definately be a good idea.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

no luck on the collection point, but i got some better pictures.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

that second set of pictures definitely looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

A very nice looking Rhom IMO


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys, just wanted to be sure. i agree with ja-eh, it looks like a guyana rhom but since i can't get the collection point i'll just have to guess.


----------

